# Joining Instructions - SUEP vs ROTP



## SkyHeff (27 Apr 2010)

I'm heading to BMOQ this Saturday and while looking through the joining instructions, there's a section that states:

e. Certified copies of diplomas: Officer-Candidates from the Direct Entry Program should bring a certified copy of their university or college graduation certificate. *Officer-Candidates from the Subsidized University Education Plan (SUEP)* should also bring a copy of their last transcript or evidence of successful completion of studies. 

My question is, are SUEP and ROTP one and the same? Or is this a different entry plan altogether? I'm not sure if I need to get a copy of my transcripts for the weekend. 

I received one search result for SUEP and when searching for Subsidized University Education Plan, the many results just spoke about subsidized education in general. Google lent some help, and made it sound like SUEP was a PRes entry plan, but there were conflicting documents that specifically used the wording SUEP when referring to ROTP.

Thanks,
Heff18


----------



## Taptrick (27 Apr 2010)

Joining instructions for BMOQ require that you bring all sorts of things that are already in your personal file...  Basically they just want you to have them with you in case they can't find them.  I was never asked for those during my BMOQ but I still had them with me, just in case. I would advise you to do the same thing...

Good luck and have a nice summer (I know you will...)


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Apr 2010)

I leave on Friday for St-jean, and well I only have 2 grades at the moment because my university has very loose guidelines for when marks need to be in.


----------



## Barts (28 Apr 2010)

SUEP is a plan for PRes NCMs going to Officer. 

As you're ROTP, all of your academics is handled by SEM in Borden (CFLRS doesn't care) so no transcripts required
Your pay, since you've been in for a year, is all handled at your home unit (CFLRS can't even touch it) so unless you haven't been paid for this last year (!!!) no void cheque necessary
You won't need the lease copy, as you're on TD, so R&Q is complimentary, and you'll keep any PLD you're getting (see pay, above)

Remember that these joining instructions were written for people coming in off the street - we're "special" (in oh, so many ways...)

DO bring a filled Security Form - that info can be difficult to track down mid-course if/when you get to redo it

*Big one to note*: As you're on TD (and they can't touch your pay), *you will not get a pay advance* (as you're already being paid) so make sure you have the necessary funds to buy the kit you need there. There's a bank machine there if necessary (and my memory says the Canex takes plastic, too)
*Other big one*: Shot parade...   You'll be topped up on any shots you need. If you don't *bring records of immunization with you* (or arrange for them to get there), the CF doesn't know what you've had, so they give you the necessary ones (hint: it's ALL of them) 

CEEBEE, Heff, see you both this weekend (it appears you're both in my sister platoon, by my read of the course message)


----------



## SkyHeff (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the responses, that really clears up a few things for me that my ULO has not been able to provide me.

I'm glad I won't be needing my transcripts as my school has put a 'freeze' on all transcripts since the beginning of April and I wouldn't be able to obtain a copy until at least May 5th.

See you guys there.
- Heff18



> we're "special" (in oh, so many ways...)


 Hahaha,  :nod:.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Apr 2010)

I got an advance today.....


----------



## tristismilitis (28 Apr 2010)

You can almost always get an advance for travel if you want one, just talk to your ULO and they will set it up.  Personally I find it easier not to get advances, I just ensure I have the money I need to travel and get set up without borrowing from myself, but sometimes you just need the ready cash and an advance is convenient.  Just make sure you keep track of everything and finalize it as soon as you are able so you don't end up having fin/admin problems down the road.


----------



## SkyHeff (28 Apr 2010)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> I got an advance today.....



I think Barts meant you won't get the advance at CFLRS that they provide new recruits with. Some people joining up could have no money at all for buying their items.


----------



## Barts (29 Apr 2010)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> I think Barts meant you won't get the advance at CFLRS that they provide new recruits with. Some people joining up could have no money at all for buying their items.



Affirmative (note I said pay advance)

CEEBEE, what you will have received is an advance on your TD, which is different.  All I was saying was don't count on the cash handout mentioned in the JIs, as we don't get it.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Apr 2010)

Any of you  on  L0036E?


----------



## Barts (29 Apr 2010)

L0035E for me.  We'll be in sister platoons.

How's the trade distribution in your course?  We have only 2 combat arms, but 13 air ops...


----------



## CEEBEE501 (29 Apr 2010)

3 Combat arms and 15 just pilots, then a few air ops and MARS


----------

